# Re-chroming rims



## silvercreek (Jun 16, 2012)

Has anyone gotten good results having S2 rims re-chromed? Got any pictures of re-chromed rims?


----------



## greenephantom (Jun 20, 2012)

There was a decent thread about this on the Schwinn forum (schwinnbikeforum.com) a while back. Worth searching out. The best general tip I remember was to start with rims that were originally painted.  Painted rims are easier to get to bare metal with much less metal loss.  The general problem with getting Schwinn rims re-chromed is loss of knurling and (to a lesser degree) stamping details.  Most re-chromed Schwinn hoops I've seen were pretty obviously re-chromed and didn't look all that great. I'm sure there are exceptions.

Cheers, Geoff


----------



## silvercreek (Jul 8, 2012)

greenephantom said:


> There was a decent thread about this on the Schwinn forum (schwinnbikeforum.com) a while back. Worth searching out. The best general tip I remember was to start with rims that were originally painted.  Painted rims are easier to get to bare metal with much less metal loss.  The general problem with getting Schwinn rims re-chromed is loss of knurling and (to a lesser degree) stamping details.  Most re-chromed Schwinn hoops I've seen were pretty obviously re-chromed and didn't look all that great. I'm sure there are exceptions.
> 
> Cheers, Geoff




Thank you Sir!


----------

